# bad molting T_T



## hkscythe (Apr 12, 2007)

my mantis had a bad molting (3rd time since i caught her.. 12th day since her 2nd).. she lost her right arm and her neck got a bit deformed (a bit hunched).. i think her head touched her cage's floor when she molted.. i wonder.. will her neck be back to normal the next time she molt? and how many weeks will she regenerated her lost limb? my poor mantis T_T.. i hope she gets well... im looking forward for advise. thanks in advance.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 12, 2007)

You mantis' arm should appear again the next molt. It'll look smaller, but after a few more molts, it will look normal. As for the neck, I don't know. Maybe someone here will help answer that. Good luck with your mantis!


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2007)

The arm will not be back next molt. It will take a few at least to get it fully back. Please make an intro in the introductions forum.


----------



## wuwu (Apr 12, 2007)

legs usually generate back to normal length after 1-2 molts. forearms take much longer. so depending on what stage your mantid is, he may not fully regenerate his forearm. as for the neck, i'm not too sure. i've never ran into that problem before.


----------



## hkscythe (Apr 13, 2007)

my mantis name is chocolat (my nephew named her from a cartoon show sugar sugar rune since she's in brownish color before).. she looks sad now because of her neck.. always looking at the floor.. anyway thanks for the info.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 13, 2007)

That happened to my mantis and i think its going to shed soon. I even did surgery on its leg  and she is making a nice recovery


----------



## Peekaboo (Apr 13, 2007)

From now on, just make sure your mantis has enough room to molt. They need about twice their body length, if not a little bit more, of vertical space. Sometimes if you clutter up their enclosures too much, they may choose a bad place to molt as well.


----------



## randyardvark (Apr 14, 2007)

its neck will straiten in the next moult, well thats what happened in my experience of hunch syndrome anyhoo


----------

